# Mast meeting



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Our regular meeting will be held, WEDNESDAY, 11 November from 7:30-10:00 pm at the Armour Heights Community Centre, 2140 Avenue Road (corner of Avenue Rd and Wilson Ave), Toronto M5M 4M7, and will be our DIY Acrylic Workshop

Non members who wish to attend will have to pay a fee of $5.

If you wish to take part in DIY project you can but subject to availibity of space since members have priority. Everyone need to pay a fee depending on which project you want to take part. Please check MAST website for details.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I will be there.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Do we (members) have to let someone know ahead of time which project we want to do?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't think so.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

twobytwo said:


> Do we (members) have to let someone know ahead of time which project we want to do?


You decide at the meeting and pay for cost of material to be use.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Did anyone go this week? I think it was the members night but I didn't get an email so I totally forgot. Just curious how it went... prizes?


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Yep there was a pretty good attendance. There was a sweet auction, lots of stuff available. Pizza, pop, frag plugs and fish food for members! Great meeting.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I went and the turn out was better than many other meetings like David said. Even better was the past MAST President and Vice President were there as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Totally forgot about the meet!!😟


----------

